# How Many Rats Does a Tube Of Kitten Revolution Treat?



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

I want to purchase a box of revolution for kittens to have on hand in case of a mite or lice outbreak. I come in contact with a lot of non pet rats and am worried about hitch hikers from them to my girls carried by me. Just wanted to make sure I purchase enough to cover everyone in the mischief! 

So approximately how many adult rats does a single tube of kitten revolution treat?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

The kitten Revolution usually comes in three pipettes or more. So I guess your question is how many rats you can treat with one pipette? Each pipette (dose) is 0.25 ml and one drop is 0.05 ml. If you were to use two drops on each rat, you could treat 25 rats. It is approximative. Use RatGuide for proper dosing per lb to calculate exactly how many rats.


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you! I wasn't sure if I needed to get the 3 pack or 6 pack box. (Wasn't sure how much of medicine each tube contained). Looks liek I will be more than covered with the 3 pack  

Thanks again


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

i find that kitten/puppy can treat 4-6 rats each. there's always a little spillage, the little at the bottom you cannot get, etc so depending on size etc, I would say 5 per tube to play it safe. I also decant my tubes into a small glass bottle with a lid and draw up my dose from there, capping it when I don't need it again right away as its very very quick to evaporate.


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks! 

I just have 4 adults as of now, So a single tube should cover them all. I do my best to wash my hands and change my clothes between handling the not pet rats and my girlies (and they are kept in separate areas of the house), but I get so paranoid when I see one of my girls stop for a scratch! I think just having it for quick access will make me feel better. Because with my luck, if there was a mite/lice out break it wouldn't happen until a long holiday weekend. I'd feel so bad if they had to be miserable while waiting a few days for the vet, ya know what I mean?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

LOL sorry, I did the math in theory, but didn't take into account the spillage on the outside of the syringe each time you dose a rat and the evaporation (it is pretty much selamectin in alcohol)..Thanks Shelagh, I'll remember that, lol. I got tiny dark glass bottles on Amazon and still have the rest of the Revolution pipette I opened 6 months ago...Great to mix antibiotics in too.


----------

